# Chrome Browsing Slow, Unresponsive Pages, Kill or Wait?



## Systemlord

This is driving me crazy, my brother's computer is slow while online and I keep getting a pop-up box saying, "Unresponsive Pages", Kill or Wait. It sometimes happens every 30 seconds. I have uninstalled Google Chrome after which I used CCleaner, then installed did a fresh install of Google Chrome and still it's showing a pop-up box saying "Unresponsive Pages", Kill or Wait!?

I don't know what to do as I have tried everything that I know, how do I fix this? +Rep


----------



## knightsilver

Have you tried another DNS?

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Also, did ya double check if ur ISP isnt having issues? Or changed their DNS's?

Also, double check if ya got a good IP from ur route or modem or both? And ya dont have any bad nics?

KS


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Have you tried another DNS?
> 
> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
> 
> Also, did ya double check if ur ISP isnt having issues? Or changed their DNS's?
> 
> Also, double check if ya got a good IP from ur route or modem or both? And ya dont have any bad nics?
> 
> KS


My brother has had the same internet service provider for many many years and his speed is incredible, I can contact them and have them checkout his connection. I get none of these issues with Internet Explorer, but we hate IE.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Try Firefox, or Waterfox.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knightsilver*
> 
> Have you tried another DNS?
> 
> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
> 
> Also, did ya double check if ur ISP isnt having issues? Or changed their DNS's?
> 
> Also, double check if ya got a good IP from ur route or modem or both? And ya dont have any bad nics?
> 
> KS


you reminded me I needed to change my DNS tonight, lol thanks I kept forgetting.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Rig specs might be helpful.

I get that pop up sometimes when I'm low on ram; of which Chrome readily gobbles up whatever memory is available with its silly duplication of resources in the name of security.


----------



## Systemlord

No my brother is NOT going to use another browser, not going to happen save your fingers. There is plenty of available memory, Running Windows XP here. This is only for internet and light duty Photoshop, defragged HDD, CCleaner, ran Memtest, Prime95 for serveral hours no errors. My brother insists on the use of Google Chrome, I use Google Chrome on my computer in specs with no problems at all.

Q6600 stock @2.4GHz
Asus P5Q Deluxe
2GB RAM
9600GT
WD 300GB HDD
Corsair 650W


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> No my brother is NOT going to use another browser, not going to happen save your fingers. There is plenty of available memory, Running Windows XP here. This is only for internet and light duty Photoshop, defragged HDD, CCleaner, ran Memtest, Prime95 for serveral hours no errors. My brother insists on the use of Google Chrome, I use Google Chrome on my computer in specs with no problems at all.
> 
> Q6600 stock @2.4GHz
> Asus P5Q Deluxe
> 2GB RAM
> 9600GT
> WD 300GB HDD
> Corsair 650W


his problem is the ram, he's probably running an AV in the background or really anything in windows will do it. 2gb is not enough ram for any significant chrome usage, I use chrome and i'm disgusted with it's ram usage.


----------



## aHumanBeing

another 2GB of ram will make a world of difference, I ran a Q6600 on XP home with 4gb and it was kinda slow. Upgraded to 7 64 bit, bumped to 8GB and it was soooo much better.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> his problem is the ram, he's probably running an AV in the background or really anything in windows will do it. 2gb is not enough ram for any significant chrome usage, I use chrome and i'm disgusted with it's ram usage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> another 2GB of ram will make a world of difference, I ran a Q6600 on XP home with 4gb and it was kinda slow. Upgraded to 7 64 bit, bumped to 8GB and it was soooo much better.


That's pure crap, back in 2011 when I first installed Google Chrome it ran extremely fast! I told you that my brother has CPU (quad core) usage staying near 0-3% 99 percent of the time with only 630MB used out of 2000MB meaning he has lots more memory available. Chrome is running very fast as of right now but that changes every so often.

Stop with the assumptions and guess work please!


----------



## Lime

Chrome has taken more and more memory to use with every release, whereas Firefox's goes down with every release.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Kill em. At worse, you will have to reload your pages. I notice about once every few hours it is not a bad idea to shut down chrome completely and start it again.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lime*
> 
> Chrome has taken more and more memory to use with every release, whereas Firefox's goes down with every release.


Look, everything was running fine two weeks ago and unless in the last two weeks something drastically has changed with Chrome, would a picture of task manager convince you guy's that there is plenty of CPU power and plenty of available memory? Seriously, 2GB of RAM is plenty for just basic internet browsing!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Kill em. At worse, you will have to reload your pages. I notice about once every few hours it is not a bad idea to shut down chrome completely and start it again.


Closing and restarting Chrome every 5 minutes and you'll be fine, please only post if you have a solution that will permanently fix my brother's intermittent issue.

My mother's 6 year old Acer laptop Celeron 2GB's of RAM running Windows Vista with Google Chrome is running just fine with no freezing using only 1/3 of available system memory and 66 processes. We all know Vista is a resource hog compared to XP 35 processes with 1400MB of available system memory, you keep saying more memory will solve my problem. Well I have 1.4GB of memory free so if I need more memory I've already have more on tap.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Look, everything was running fine two weeks ago and unless in the last two weeks something drastically has changed with Chrome, would a picture of task manager convince you guy's that there is plenty of CPU power and plenty of available memory? Seriously, 2GB of RAM is plenty for just basic internet browsing!


Systemlord yes you are correct that 2GB is enough for browsing. http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95411 we are all very aware that google has marketed chrome as fast and wonderful. What extensions (if any) is he running, what antivirus is he running, does he have anything changed in the chrome://flags/ section? Such as GPU enabled or disabled or something strange otherwise? Moreover try uninstalling and re-installing in safe mode instead of normal mode. Also you need to test another browser and see if they crash during the same activities, he doesn't have to use it but you should be sure it's not system related. If this happened 2 weeks ago then do your due diligence as his brother and go into his system logs and see what occured 2 weeks ago, it may reveal a Windows update that needs rolled back.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Systemlord yes you are correct that 2GB is enough for browsing. http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95411 we are all very aware that chrome has marketed it as fast and wonderful. What extensions (if any) is he running, what antivirus is he running, does he have anything changed in the chrome://flags/ section? Such as GPU enabled or disabled or something strange otherwise? Moreover try uninstalling and re-installing in safe mode instead of normal mode. Also you need to test another browser and see if they crash during the same activities, he doesn't have to use it but you should be sure it's not system related. If this happened 2 weeks ago then do your due diligence as his brother and go into his system logs and see what occured 2 weeks ago, it may reveal a Windows update that needs rolled back.


I have look at Event Viewer, I have looked at all logs within Windows and nothing to report. There is no new software installs lately, that's it. Other than drivers for the 9600GT everything is fine with other browsers, no issues at all. *No extensions*. Something is clearly wrong with Chrome and I aim to find out what it is, my brother is very clear about fixing Chrome. I tried in Safe Mode and still had trouble. He doesn't want any other browser even if it solves his problem. That's just the way he is, stubborn to the end.

Installed on C: drive
1.Google Chrome
2. Adobe Photo Shop
3. Quicken Starter Edition
4. Norton 360


----------



## aHumanBeing

Try firing up chrome in "incognito" mode and see if it crashes in the same manner. Incognito will put the browser in a slightly more minimalist mode, try that until it crashes or doesn't. After that disable Norton 360 temporarily and see if chrome crashes, i've known AV's to get a definition update and suddenly cause instability.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Try firing up chrome in "incognito" mode and see if it crashes in the same manner. Incognito will put the browser in a slightly more minimalist mode, try that until it crashes or doesn't. After that disable Norton 360 temporarily and see if chrome crashes, i've known AV's to get a definition update and suddenly cause instability.


What!? "incognito" mode, what are AV's? Are you speaking english? I never said that Chrome crashes, I stated that Chrome has this intermittent interruptions where the mouse and internet page freezes. Sometimes it's only for 1 second while other times it's 30 seconds where it pauses/freezes, but never crashes.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What? "incognito" mode, what are AV's? Are you speaking english?


"Incognito" mode is the private mode, click the menu button in the top right and scroll down to "new incognito window." It doesn't log browsing history and doesn't store cookies, it also disabled anything different from chrome. AV is *A*nti-*V*irus. I'm speaking acronyms.


----------



## BigJeebz

Incognito mode or private browsing in laymen's terms.... hold Ctrl+Shift and hit N on the keyboard

AV's if you read his post are clearly Anti-Virus programs.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJeebz*
> 
> Incognito mode or private browsing in laymen's terms.... hold Ctrl+Shift and hit N on the keyboard
> 
> AV's if you read his post are clearly Anti-Virus programs.
> 
> It's not rocket science.


I'm in Incognito mode now.

Edit Norton 360 is disabled.


----------



## Systemlord

#60 is disabled and am in Incognito mode, problem still remain slow browsing and intermittent interrupts. How do I get out of Incognito mode? Unresponsive Pages kill or wait! Geeeezz


----------



## aHumanBeing

Sucks man, it's 3am here so i'm off to bed. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> Sucks man, it's 3am here so i'm off to bed. Best of luck to you.


I appreciate everything aHumanBeing!


----------



## boot318

Try uninstalling Chrome, removing everything related to it (CCleaner or Advanced SystemCare) and then reinstalling Chrome. It may work. Try Firefox and see if the problem follows.

Java strikes another.... jk


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Try uninstalling Chrome, removing everything related to it (CCleaner or Advanced SystemCare) and then reinstalling Chrome. It may work. Try Firefox and see if the problem follows.
> 
> Java strikes another.... jk


If you had read the posts in this thread you would have known that I already tried everything you just suggested, thanks though.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Is everything up to date? Java, Flash, Windows etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I never said that Chrome crashes...
> I stated that Chrome has this intermittent interruptions where the mouse and internet page freezes. Sometimes it's only for 1 second while other times it's 30 seconds where it pauses/freezes, but never crashes.


Those kill or wait popups? Thats the "chrome.exe" crashing/becoming unresponsive for that tab. The reason the entire browser doesn't close is because how Chrome opens each tab and extension as it's own process.

Those interruptions may be Chrome bringing tabs out of virtual memory (reading from a slow possibly dying hard drive), memory errors (are you getting any other sort of system errors, have your ran MemTest?), does it happen with only specific websites?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Is everything up to date? Java, Flash, Windows etc.
> Those kill or wait popups? Thats the "chrome.exe" crashing/becoming unresponsive for that tab. The reason the entire browser doesn't close is because how Chrome opens each tab and extension as it's own process.
> 
> Those interruptions may be Chrome bringing tabs out of virtual memory (reading from a slow possibly dying hard drive), memory errors (are you getting any other sort of system errors, have your ran MemTest?), does it happen with only specific websites?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> No my brother is NOT going to use another browser, not going to happen save your fingers. There is *plenty of available memory*, Running Windows XP here. This is only for internet and light duty Photoshop, *defragged HDD*, *CCleaner*, ran *Memtest*, *Prime95 for serveral hours no errors*. My brother insists on the use of Google Chrome, I use Google Chrome on my computer in specs with no problems at all.
> 
> Q6600 stock @2.4GHz
> Asus P5Q Deluxe
> 2GB RAM
> 9600GT
> WD 300GB HDD
> Corsair 650W


Been there done that.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Ok so how about specific websites? Have you checked ram usage when the error occurs? 2gigs isn't really a lot, hell FF on my rig right now is using 1.5gigs. I have a raw image open in PS right now and that's using a gig of ram.

Obviously something has changed for it it to be happening all of a sudden. Have you tried an older version of Chrome? Disabled/removed all extensions?
Recent updates? Recently installed software?

May have been said already but throwing ideas out there.
You've ripped Chrome out and reinstalled and it still happens, obviously Chrome alone isn't the cause.


----------



## aHumanBeing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Ok so how about specific websites? Have you checked ram usage when the error occurs? 2gigs isn't really a lot, hell FF on my rig right now is using 1.5gigs. I have a raw image open in PS right now and that's using a gig of ram.
> 
> Obviously something has changed for it it to be happening all of a sudden. Have you tried an older version of Chrome? Disabled/removed all extensions?
> Recent updates? Recently installed software?
> 
> May have been said already but throwing ideas out there.
> You've ripped Chrome out and reinstalled and it still happens, obviously Chrome alone isn't the cause.


uh oh...he's not gonna like that answer lol


----------



## Systemlord

It seems to be limited to Chrome, IE has no problems. My brother's computer only uses 630MB's when Chrome is running, my brother's internet connection is screaming fast! IE and other browsers do not have any problems and my mother's old laptop has no problems with Chrome even though she has far less CPU power. Celeron 1.2GHz versus Q6600 2.4GHz quad core, the not enough system RAM is debunked, squashed and smashed!

I recently sold my E6600 2.4GHz with 2GB of RAM to a friend that uses Chrome while listening to iTunes during web browsing, I will not respond to, not enough RAM or CPU power! Debunked and flunked!


----------



## kenpachiroks

I don't know if you have tried this yet.

Append "--no-sandbox" when you run chrome.
This will disable some security features that chrome has. But try this only to check if the problem is resolved.
Then remove "--no-sandbox" and restart chrome.

PS: This is mostly caused by third party plugins and applications.
What applications have been installed just prior to this problem.


----------



## Systemlord

Well I let my brother down, I tried everything I have learned! I tested every component separately and confirmed everything was alright, when I left his house it ran very fast online. The next day it was slow no matter what browser was used, I'm dumbfounded!


----------



## boot318

Re-install OS. It fixes all my problems with software. Sorry you couldn't figure it. I know you tried alot to remediate the problem.


----------



## M3nta1

Could he have gotten hit that zero day Java exploit? A sudden change could be a virus. Try running malware bytes, just to ensure that the problem isn't caused by a virus.


----------



## latelesley

First, I'd ditch Norton 360 - its a resource hog and a half. I'd use one of the free AV's, they do the job. Second, I'd remove all extensions, and clear the browsing data from the "beginning of time". Third, I'd run a scan with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware ( http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html ) just to check there's no nasties in the background. I'd also check the %temp% folder was cleared, though ccleaner should have done this.

Thats my 2p's worth.


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Well I let my brother down, I tried everything I have learned! I tested every component separately and confirmed everything was alright, when I left his house it ran very fast online. *The next day it was slow no matter what browser was used, I'm dumbfounded*!


Thats because its hardware related or OS related.

You are stubborn as your brother. You were given answers but you wont listen.

I suggest you and your brother switch over to Mac.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Thats because its hardware related or OS related.
> 
> You are stubborn as your brother. You were given answers but you wont listen.
> 
> I suggest you and your brother switch over to Mac.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Thats because its hardware related or OS related.
> 
> You are stubborn as your brother. You were given answers but you wont listen.
> 
> I suggest you and your brother switch over to Mac.


I'm stubborn, that's incorrect! When your brother sets ultimatums and says fix Google Chrome without suggesting other browsers my hands are tied, it's his computer and he wants what wants and that's his right. I have to work within the guidelines he sets, so I must follow what he wants, not what I want. Now I'm going to suggest that my brother remove the router for a few days and see what happens, I'll report back.

My brother had a Mac before this computer, never had any problems.


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm stubborn, that's incorrect! When your brother sets ultimatums and says fix Google Chrome without suggesting other browsers my hands are tied, it's his computer and he wants what wants and that's his right. I have to work within the guidelines he sets, so I must follow what he wants, not what I want. Now I'm going to suggest that my brother remove the router for a few days and see what happens, I'll report back.
> 
> My brother had a Mac before this computer, never had any problems.


If he wants what he wants his way only, then he should fix it. Its like asking to dig a ditch with your hands tied behind your back. Its not possible.

Tell him to switch to Mac, or you will fix it your way with out any restrictions.

.


----------



## aHumanBeing

run it in safe mode with networking and see what happens, AFTER testing re-install chrome IN SAFE MODE (strike f8 while booting to get there) using a *brand new download* and not an old one stored on the computer.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> run it in safe mode with networking and see what happens, AFTER testing re-install chrome IN SAFE MODE (strike f8 while booting to get there) using a *brand new download* and not an old one stored on the computer.


I did that already.


----------



## aHumanBeing

bah, i'll think of something else later for you to try. In the meantime, take his computer, open the side and piss in it a little bit just to let him know that you're working on it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

If he's that stubborn I hope he's paying you... If all he does is browse the internet just use this then http://www.chromeplugins.org/themes/chrome-theme-for-firefox/


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aHumanBeing*
> 
> bah, i'll think of something else later for you to try. In the meantime, take his computer, open the side and piss in it a little bit just to let him know that you're working on it.


This made my day.


----------



## Chrisfromiowa

Hello,
I use both pc and mac computers. Google's chrome on the mac is infuriating with the Kill or Wait crap. I get this all the time, sometimes with no tabs, sometimes 10. The amount of ram varies. I am on wifi but my signal is normally between 95-100%, so I'm not sure this is a factor. Anyway it has made Chrome almost unusable. Recently I checked "Predict network actions to improve page load performance", I've seen some posts that say to uncheck it but I was getting it while unchecked. Can you post if you've fixed it and how? Thanks CFI


----------



## DiGwork

I am also using both Mac and PC and have been having these "Wait or Kill" more often recently than ever before, even though I have upgraded my internet connection to a very fast DSL.
So I do believe that this is a browser problem not an OS or specific PC problem.

The blond in me thinks that the internet is just reaching capacitymaybe (LOL)

I would love to know there if there is some new software protocol that has been added to browsers that is jamming things up. Chrome used to be so streamline what has happened?


----------

